# Porter 0-4-0T on eBay



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is apparently in Texas, though the instructions are strange. I recall Bachmann and Accucraft both said they were making one - looks like an Accucraft to me.

0-4-0 PORTER LIVE STEAM LOCOMOTIVE[/b]


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. Looks like that chinese one that was all over youtube awhile back. 

-Brian 

bunch of vids of it running - http://www.youtube.com/user/tonylou


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wuhu of China are the actual builders. 

http://bowande.en.ec21.com/


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Gentlemen, 
I have had one through the shop for repair. 
its neat ,smaller than Ruby..some aspects of it are quite nicely done. run time 6 mins.. gas tank could be 50% larger as plenty of water left over at end of run., wheel flanges arevery fine and would have trouble on LGB turnouts..[but who runs real engines on LGB turnouts?], burner quiet, ran evenly both Fwd and backward, 

Minor cosmetic downsides,,Smokebox door hinges fall off.needs rework of the hinge, door also hits the Headlamp bracket when closing.and small parts on body work are attached poorly , they have used solder paint and alot of the joints are "dry" also the safety valve vents inside the dome and water dribbles out from under it. needs a vent tube to bring it clear of the top. 

Gordon


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also a wright scale porter on ebay. Anyone know anything about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-20-3-Scale-Wr...1c0e889cd3


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

john , 
High class build by a proper model engineer..full valve gear, etched brass and lost wax castings..very very close to scale model of a tiny loco. 

Gordon.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

John - Its a great loco. price seems a little high considering all the recent ones sold for 900-1100. I paid 900.00 just 2 months ago. When they were sold new they were 1500 I think sometime in the 90's

The 2nd video shows just how slow it could run, though they were known to run like a Ruby in speed. Mine has no RC so it has the working saddle tank.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wuhu of China are the actual builders

WooHoo - look at that *"Electric Craftwork of Mine Locomtoive - Chinese Zhude 2470#"* 2-10-2 in 1/32nd!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

According to the birth certificate, mine is #27, built in June, 1992. Built by Malcom Wright, Aboyne, Scotland. 

It's a good running little engine. One was on sale at DH last year, about 5 seconds, bought by Norm Saley. They don't come onto the market very often. 

.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I was at Norm's last spring. He had his own and several others that he was refining. Good locos going into his shop and great ones coming out. 

Back in the day, the Wrightscale and Maxwell Hemmens Porters were well received, in part because they were among the early American-outline live steam models. Will Davis ran his Hemmens here last weekend -- lovely engine with a wooden cab and tender. (I think Norm sorted out some issues on this one also.) 

The only caveat on such early engines is that they may come with either mechanical or wear issues, but lovely when they run. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think mine is #14 no clue on the year though.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Posted By altterrain on 10 Dec 2009 03:30 PM 
Yup. Looks like that chinese one that was all over youtube awhile back. 

-Brian 

bunch of vids of it running - http://www.youtube.com/user/tonylou


Hi, Brian

I am TonyLou in Hong Kong. I am an owner of this little live steam. Thank you for watching my video.

Tony


----------

